# Steve Smith likely out with Sprained PCL



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on...ve-smith-has-pcl-sprain-likely-out-in-week-17


We really need to win next week and get the first round bye.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

You guys would be scary good if Cam had some better targets. Steve Smith is still good but shouldn't be your best receiver. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Todd McShay's first mock draft has Carolina taking Kelvin Benjamin with their first pick. Would be a great fit IMO. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't know if we should take a receiver or a cornerback with our first pick. As much as we need receivers (and a run blocking OL player) a really good cornerback would have a huge impact on our team.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

As mentioned, we have a couple of holes that need filling. I would like to see a WR taken with our 1st, but I understand that a cornerback fills more of a need when we already have the best offensive option in the league at QB.


----------

